# Liens symboliques ne marchent plus via le Finder



## Dr Troy (1 Juin 2009)

Bonjour aux unixiens !

J'ai un petit soucis depuis quelques jours, je vous fais un résumé de la situation :

J'ai un serveur chez moi qui tourne sous Debian 5.0 auquel j'y accède entre autre avec mon Mac (en 10.5.7) via samba, ssh ou sftp.
Sur la partie accessible via Samba et sftp j'avais fais des liens symboliques pour accéder plus facilement à certains dossiers.

Bref depuis quelques temps (je ne sais pas si ça correspond à mon passage sous 10.5.7 ou à la mise à jour du serveur vers debian 5 (il était en 4 avant)) ces liens ne fonctionnnent plus via le Finder (protocol samba) par contre ça marche normalement via Cyberduck (en sftp) ou le Terminal (via ssh). J'ai évidemment tenté de recréer les liens mais sans succès, le Finder me dis toujours que les alias sont incorrects. De même j'ai vérifié les droits (mais bon vu que ça marche via sftp avec le même compte, ça ne vient surement pas de là...

A noter que je n'ai pas pu encore tester avec un poste sous Windows.
Quelqu'un a le même problème ? Cela correspond-t-il à la mise à jour vers 10.5.7 ?

Si de gentils linuxiens pouvaient tester avec leurs machines (juste créer un lien avec ln -s et regarder du côté du Mac avec le Finder) ça serait sympa !

Merci !


----------



## daffyb (7 Juin 2009)

il est possible que ton samba soit compilé pour ne pas prendre en compte les liens symboliques. C'est possible avec pureftpd par exemple, donc pourquoi pas avec Samba
Je pense qu'il faut regarder de ce coté


----------

